

Spelling Bee kids will have to know definitions - tjr
http://bostonherald.com/print/news_opinion/national/2013/04/spelling_bee_kids_will_have_to_know_definitions

======
pgrote
Press release: <http://www.spellingbee.com/ruleschanges>

